# Photo Album for Visa Interview



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear All,

I am applying for Work permit from Germany Embassy at Mumbai. I would like to know if they ask for the entire photo album or is it ok to take few photos along.

Appreciate your help.

Babu Kilari


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

What do you need photos for (other than passport pictures of yourself)???


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

If you're applying for Visa for yourself and your spouse together,then apart from Marriage Certificate they ask you for Marriage wedding album. So, I was wondering if the entire album is required or only a few photographs are enough.

Babu Kilari


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I wasn't asked for anything like that when my non-EU wife and me moved to Germany. Just a personal appearance at the office was asked for. I guess it depends on how much they suspect a marriage of convenience (for the sole purpose of getting a visa). You should do what you can to convince them that yours isn't!


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

I have taken a small album of around 100 photographs our wedding that shows the necessary rituals that had taken place and they verified few photographs.


----------



## crunchywalrus (May 21, 2014)

logbabu said:


> I have taken a small album of around 100 photographs our wedding that shows the necessary rituals that had taken place and they verified few photographs.


Luckily I am not married - if I had to provide photo evidence of anything I'd struggle. I look awful in photos and can't remember the last time I took one!

But a colleague has also been looking into something similar as his partner is still back in India. I would be interested if you could provide an update as to what they wanted from that perspective so I can refer him to this thread.

Okay - enough with the insomnia. Time for me to go to bed.


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

crunchywalrus said:


> Luckily I am not married - if I had to provide photo evidence of anything I'd struggle. I look awful in photos and can't remember the last time I took one!
> 
> But a colleague has also been looking into something similar as his partner is still back in India. I would be interested if you could provide an update as to what they wanted from that perspective so I can refer him to this thread.
> 
> Okay - enough with the insomnia. Time for me to go to bed.


As I said, only a few photographs of around 100 with a small album is good enough. They verifiy the photograph to see if the essential rituals as per Hindu marriage act had been taken place or not. That is it.

Babu Kilari


----------



## crunchywalrus (May 21, 2014)

Thanks - I will refer him to this site if he has any more questions.


----------

